#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Do you know how to use the Google Ads API?

## Bhavya

As much as I know Google Ads API allows developers to create apps that directly communicate with the Google Ads server.This lets advertisers and third parties to manage their Google Ads accounts efficiently.But I don't how to use it. Can someone tell how can I use Google Ads API? Do I need any technical skills to use it?

*It would be helpful if you guys give a brief explanation to use Google Ads API. Thank you.*

----------

